
Show HN: ReactiveSearch 3.0 – ElasticSearch UI Components - sidi
https://opensource.appbase.io/reactivesearch/
======
sidi
Hi HN,

ReactiveSearch is a UI components library for creating powerful search
experiences. While we originally created it with React in mind, we have added
components for Vue.JS and React Native.

This release is a major rewrite of the library for more extensible component
rendering support and adds support for controlled components, state access and
also comes with experimental support for voice search, search operators and
GraphQL. Here are the release notes for 3.0 -
[https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch/releases/tag/v3....](https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch/releases/tag/v3.0.0).

